# And the Best Fishing PFD Is...



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

I did a search through this forum and didn't find any threads with our thoughts and reviews on fishing PFDs. Since it looks like I'll be keeping my Ultimate 14.5, I'm in the market for a quality fishing PFD. So I'm wondering if all you experienced paddlers would chime in.

1. What PFD do you use (i.e., brand and model)?
2. Do you like your PFD (why and/or why not)?
3. If you needed a new PDF, which one would you get now?

TIA for your input,

~RY.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

This is the one I have.

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...duct_Code=Extrasport-Osprey&Category_Code=PFD













Came as a freebie with my Hobie. Didn't think I needed all the pockets but they're pretty handy. 
It's made for kayak fishing and it's comfortable.

Would I buy one of those if I needed another? Probably.

.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the Stolquist Fisherman. I like it. The pockets swing open like little tables which is cool.


----------



## Knot Right (Jan 28, 2008)

MTI DURADO from MTI Adventurewear.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I like this one Stohlquist Motion PFD...


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I also have the Extrasport Osprey Fishing PFD. I like it though my only experiences with it to date is from wearing it in the shower in longing for the upcoming spring days where I can finally use my new yak.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

BubbaBlue said:


> This is the one I have.
> 
> http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...duct_Code=Extrasport-Osprey&Category_Code=PFD
> 
> ...


I purchased the same one last year, and have used it a lot on my kayak.... I dont have any complaints and would buy another one if needed...

it is comfortable and the pockets come in handy... no problems with it zipping etc..


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

very informative thread!!!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

fishbait said:


> I use the Stolquist Fisherman. I like it. The pockets swing open like little tables which is cool.


It was the best for me for about 4 months. the big zippers failed. besides that, i love it.

ken c


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pfd*

I own three (right now). I prefer the NRS Leader. It's made for fishing and it has lot's of pocket space in the right spots. Also, I like to hang stuff off my PFD, i.e pliers, whistles, flare gun, etc off of carabiners. If fits all of my crap and I don't have attachment strings all over the place.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Skunk that is the NRS Chinook, and it is a great PFD.

The absolute best kayak PFD is one that you will wear all of the time. Try a few on and see which one fits best.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Skunk that is the NRS Chinook, and it is a great PFD.
> 
> The absolute best kayak PFD is one that you will wear all of the time. Try a few on and see which one fits best.


Sorry, bought it last week and chucked the tags. It says "Leader" on the chest pockets, so that's what I assumed. Regardless, I love it. Best one I have had so far.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Thats where you are supposed to put leder spools, but the one I buy are too big. I put my G'zone phone in that pocket as well.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Thats where you are supposed to put leder spools, but the one I buy are too big. I put my G'zone phone in that pocket as well.


Cory, 
Do you think I read the instruction for anything I buy??  I start using it and figure it out, except for my GPS that has a 130 page manual. Haven't started my studies on that yet. Thanks for clearing that up, and I'm assuming that's for Fly fishing leader, hence the white patch on the chest for flies as well. 

Skunk


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I use the Stolquist Fisherman. I like it. The pockets swing open like little tables which is cool.


I have this one. It's great for big boys also.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I use the Stohlquist Asea PFD... VERY comfortable when snug, no chaffing, comfortable and cool in the summer time, reflective fabric, pockets w\ loops, and loops on bottom for securing pliers, etc. I bought it before the Fisherman came out... I would spend the extra clams and get the Fisherman, if I didn't have this PFD already.

I also have the G'zone phone... that thing is a tank.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses, folks. They've been quite helpful. I only have one follow-up question. It seems that almost every PFD, if not all, has more float padding on the top half of the backs than on the bottom half. With the understanding that PFDs generally "ride up", do you guys with high kayak seat backs (particularly, the Native Watercraft boat owners) find your PFDs uncomfortable or bothersome? If no, which PFD are you using again? Or which do you recommend?

Again, I have an Ultimate 14.5 which has a mesh seat covering a metal frame constructed with a high back. So, I'm now only left wondering if I should pick a PDF that has a flatter back float padding as compared to some of those that have been shown (which I do like and would prefer, ie., the Stohlquists).

~RY.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The NRS Chinook is high enough that the back flotation clears the seatback on the Ultimate. I have a few Ultimates in my fleet and my clients use the Chinook vest.

A full back PFD is going to be hotter in the summer, and it will not let you take advantage of the ventilation of the mesh seats, just a thought.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Only comfort issues i've ever had with my PFD is getting to Lesner Bridge and realizing I didn't have one!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

RetroYellow said:


> It seems that almost every PFD, if not all, has more float padding on the top half of the backs than on the bottom half.
> 
> ~RY.


I think the idea of most of these vests is that the flotation on the back is above the seat back. I have a high-back seat in mine & w/ a lotus mildwater it works out great.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> I like this one Stohlquist Motion PFD...


Arrgggh, a sharks favorite color:fishing:


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

RetroYellow said:


> It seems that almost every PFD, if not all, has more float padding on the top half of the backs than on the bottom half. With the understanding that PFDs generally "ride up", do you guys with high kayak seat backs (particularly, the Native Watercraft boat owners) find your PFDs uncomfortable or bothersome?


I got a Stearns green one (just hadda get up and go check what brand it was) and I stuff it between the seatback and the milk crate. Makes it more comfortable when I lean back on the crate  .

~buggs


----------

